# Hello!



## Coastalguy (May 15, 2018)

Hi All,

Long time reader with an overdue introduction!
My wife and I are in our early 40's, have two middle aged kids and have been married for 16 years.

I enjoy gaining perspective from the many posters and hope to add to the collective in the future.

Coastalguy.


----------

